# Ford 2000, clutch - PTO won't engage?



## JoeTN

Hello,
I just bought a Ford 2000 tractor, and don't yet have a manual for it- I'm just going by what the guy who sold it to me said to do. When I try to engage the PTO while the engine is running, I just get grinding sounds. I have been depressing the clutch all the way. I can engage the PTO when the engine is off, then restart the engine and the PTO runs fine. Am I doing it wrong or is there probably something wrong with the clutch? Thanks for your help!

Joe


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Joe, 

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Your clutch may be near the end of the line.

You can adjust the clutch linkage if there is any adjustment remaining. There is a clevis near the front ot the clutch linkage. Take a look and see if you can spot it. Remove the cotter pin and clevis pin. Loosen the locknut on the clevis. Make a one turn adjustment to shorten the clutch linkage, and check to see if the PTO clutch is working. Thereafter, make half turn adjustments and check the PTO clutch. Just barely get it working and stop. Do not over-adjust, as every turn you make potentially shortens the life of the clutch.


----------



## JoeTN

Thanks for the reply. 

Not sure I understand, tho... are you saying that I'm not supposed to be able to engage the PTO while the engine is running? I CAN DISENGAGE the PTO while the engine is running, but not ENGAGE it while the engine is running. I have to admit, I'm inexperienced in this, and got a neighbor to look at it. He agrees that I should be able to engage the PTO while the engine is running.

I've located the clutch adjustment, but it seems to be frozen - doesn't look corroded, so someone may have cross threaded it. I have sprayed WD40 on it to see it that will help, but still can't move it. Am thinking about taking if off and trying to loosen it in my workshop.


----------



## wjjones

Have you tried at low idle?


----------



## sixbales

Sorry for my poor communications. I deleted the confusing part, so others will not get the wrong impression. I will try again below:

1. You are supposed to be able to engage the PTO with engine idling and the clutch pedal fully depressed. Mine grinds a bit sometimes, and then clunks in. 

2. You are supposed to be able to stop the PTO with the engine running by depressing the clutch pedal.


----------



## Fatpuddy

The tractor has two clutches controlled by the foot peddle. Pushing it down disengages the transmission first and then the pto. Obviously if the linkage is not right the pto will not disengage, but it could be because the transmission clutch is badly worn and the linkage was adjusted to compensate. Starting a tractor with the pto engaged is dangerous, a tiller down will push the tractor forward. My ford had a new transmission clutch in it and then the pto slipped because the two clutches were not properly adjusted. 

Hope this helped. 

The clutches are actually one on top of the other and look like one only.


----------



## Hacke

Are we sure it is Live PTO?

If it is, this is easily checked:
Some tractors with live PTO (double clutch) have two positions for the clutch operating rod clevis pin. I quote the Operator's Handbook (see attached snapshot):
"... Select the rear position (5) in the clevis to operate and control the drive to the PTO and the tractor. When PTO is not in use put the pin in the forward position (6). ..."

So, if the pin is in the forward position (6) the clutch is not releasing the PTO disc when the pedal is fully down and you get the grinding when trying to engage the PTO.


.


----------



## JoeTN

Great news - I was able to replace the frozen linkage, and the clutch works great now! yay!


----------



## Eric Schwarz

Hello, I am new here but was online seeking information regarding this same problem. My 1964 Ford 2000 Industrials PTO does not want to engage. The adjustments to the clevis have been made and I can't get it to engage. I would not be surprised if the clutch is in need of replacement. If so, what is involved in making this repair at home vs. taking it to a shop to have a professional do it?


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Eric, welcome to the tractor forum.

Does the PTO grind when you try to engage it, engine idling, clutch fully depressed? Can you engage it with the engine not running?


----------



## Eric Schwarz

Yes. I also turned the turnbuckle Clevis to extend the reach. Now the peddle is higher but the lever still won't engage.


----------



## sixbales

Have you adjusted the clevis as far as it will go? How much free play do you have with the clutch pedal? Should be about 1" to 1-1/2". 

Read Hacke's post above. May be applicable to your tractor.


----------



## Gary Webb

I developed that problem with my 4600. solution was to bend the left floor board back in place. I couldn't tell but it had been bent up stopping the clutch pedal from going all the way down. The pto would not go in and would grind. Went in when engine was shut off. Once I figured it out the fix was super simple. Take a close look at the left foot rest.


----------



## Eric Schwarz

Today I confirmed that I cannot engage pto while the tractor is off. The pedal takes about 2" before moving the clutch lever.


----------



## harry16

Well, if the PTO won't engage with the engine off, that's not a clutch problem. With the engine off, trans in neutral, brakes set, rotate the PTO shaft by hand to see if you can get it to engage. Otherwise, pull the PTO shaft and see if it has twisted or damaged splines on the sleeve end. 

You say "the pedal takes about 2" before moving the clutch lever". Are you talking about the clutch lever on the side of the bell housing? That lever should move immediately.


----------

